# More straw men from Romanists



## Reformed1 (Dec 3, 2004)

Here is a post from Dave Armstrong's website (a Roman Catholic apologist)


http://web.archive.org/web/20040203201007/http://ic.net/~erasmus/RAZ254.HTM


I don't know how old this post is, but I couldn't help but laugh. Straw men, straw men and more straw men. What I found especially funny is at the bottom of the page, a fellow Romanist asks him questions about justification and Mr. Armstrong claims that it is not one of his "strongest points."


----------

